# Interface gráfica para instalação do Gentoo

## nafre

Abrir está poll para ver quais são as opinioes de vcs sobre um instalador grafico no Gentoo.

* Facilitaria e até ajudaria o Gentoo a aumentar a sua comunidade. Afinal seria mais uma funcionalidade do sistema.

ou

* Diminuiria a qualidade do Gentoo já que a instalação permitiria a entrada de novatos na comunidade, fazendo com que o desenvolvedores optem por  ferramentas com interfaces amigaveis, porem mais vuneraveis.

Dêem a sua opinião, até pq preciso forma a minha!  :Smile: 

[]´s

----------

## RoadRunner

Como já disse várias vezes, ferramentas gráficas sim, desde que não façam nada que as suas equivalentes de texto não façam, tenham todas as possibilidades das equivalentes em modo texto e claro, desde que não se tirem as ferramentas de texto.

Ou seja, sou a favor de bons frontends =) Um instalador gráfico é boa ideia, mas Gentoo nem sequer tem um em modo de texto, não será melhor desenvolver primeiro algo ncurses ou até mesmo pergunta/resposta?

----------

## Matheus Villela

O instalador gráfico usaria qual servidor gráfico? Usaria um WM? Se sim qual? Qual toolkit seria usado pro "wizard de instalação"?

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/philosophy.xml

"If the tool forces the user to do things a particular way, then the tool is working against, rather than for, the user. We have all experienced situations where tools seem to be imposing their respective wills on us. This is backwards, and contrary to the Gentoo philosophy."

Quem quer um instalador gráfico pode usar o Anaconda do Red Hat, leia sobre o Vida Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## dafaca

Instalador gráfico? Arrgghh...   :Very Happy: 

Instalador gráfico me lembra automatização, que me lembra inflexibilidade, que vai contra a filosofia primordial do Gentoo, ser flexivel, ser uma meta distribuição. Eu pessoalmente não consigo imaginar um Instalador gráfico que me dê todo o poder que a forma atual de instalação do Gentoo me dá.

Além do mais, o propósito principal de um instalador gráfico é tornar as coisas mais fácil pra atrair usuários sem experiência. E usuários sem experiência é uma dor de cabeça sem tamanho. Eu pessoalmente prefiro que este tipo de usuários fiquem bem distantes. Que usem um Kurumin ou qualquer outra variante do Knoppix.

Odiaria chegar aqui no forum e ver perguntas banais e repetitivas do tipo:

- Onde está o disquete?

- Como faço pra trocar o papel de parede?

Podem até me chamar de radical.   :Wink: 

----------

## To

havia de existir uma 3ª opção... a do tanto me faz... é o meu caso. Por mim só uso  o modo de texto, mas quem quiser usar gráfica por mim tasse bem:)

Tó

----------

## pilla

 *To wrote:*   

> havia de existir uma 3ª opção... a do tanto me faz... é o meu caso. Por mim só uso  o modo de texto, mas quem quiser usar gráfica por mim tasse bem:)
> 
> Tó

 

Eu também, até porque eu não instalo tantas vezes assim (tive que instalar outro dia no meu desktop, cujo disco foi pro espaço). Na maior parte do tempo, eu simplesmente atualizo o sistema, então pra mim não faz a mínima diferença.

----------

## nafre

Estou concordando com o Tó

Acho eu pela minha pouca experiencia em torma desições tão importante que  se caso fosse necessario um instalador grafico o usuario poderia fazer a opcao entre usar ele ou não. Quando ao usar uma outra ferramenta como falaram ai fica inadmisivel pois uma desenvolvida para o proprio sistema seria contestavel imagine um flexivel.

[]´s....

Vlw pelas resposta  :Smile: 

----------

## r3pek

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Como já disse várias vezes, ferramentas gráficas sim, desde que não façam nada que as suas equivalentes de texto não façam, tenham todas as possibilidades das equivalentes em modo texto e claro, desde que não se tirem as ferramentas de texto.
> 
> Ou seja, sou a favor de bons frontends =) Um instalador gráfico é boa ideia, mas Gentoo nem sequer tem um em modo de texto, não será melhor desenvolver primeiro algo ncurses ou até mesmo pergunta/resposta?

 

o instalador grafico k ta a ser criado tem uma versao ncurses.... e uma versao X....

ja ha screenshots disponiveis para kem nao sabe.

btw, sim, concordo com um interface grafico nos termos k o RoadRunner falou.... (gosto mt do meu "preto e branco"  :Wink: )

----------

## nafre

percebi que ja existe uma versao para teste la no cvs.

Como faco se quiser usar ela para testar  :Smile:   :Question: 

----------

## xef

Já me estava a esquecer disso que o r3pek, é verdade já está a correr o projecto para criar um instalador grafico.

Lembro-me de ler que será um instalador genérico, que depois pode ter vários frontends diferentes que o utilizador pode escolher.

Desde que se possa continuar a ter a possibilidade de instalar tambem pela consola, por mim tudo bem, o ideal até era poder usar a consola para algumas coisas e um interface gráfico para outras. Por exemplo para criar as partições, gráficamente é mais intuitivo.

----------

## r3pek

 *nafre wrote:*   

> percebi que ja existe uma versao para teste la no cvs.
> 
> Como faco se quiser usar ela para testar  

 

tens snapshots (nao sei se diarios) aki: http://dev.gentoo.org/~agaffney/gli/snapshots/

----------

## nafre

sei mais como uso este snapshots?

----------

## r00tzz

Veja o README.txt, lá ele fala que o ISO possui um ambiente de teste, mas avisa para não reclamar se não funcionar..

Não consigo abrir os tar.gz aqui (winzip não abre   :Sad:  , não posso intalar outro, empresa, ambiente controlado)

----------

## nafre

ok. acho que so é juntar com o arquivo ISO do gentoo Livecd

----------

## codemaker

Eu sempre pensei que a filosofia primordial do gentoo fosse a possibilidade de escolha. Cada um toma as suas opções e instala aquilo que quiser, como quiser. Seguindo essa filosofia, desde que continue a existir a possibilidade de instalar sem GUI, acho muito bem que exista um instalador gráfico. E vai existir.

----------

## To

 *codemaker wrote:*   

> Eu sempre pensei que a filosofia primordial do gentoo fosse a possibilidade de escolha. Cada um toma as suas opções e instala aquilo que quiser, como quiser. Seguindo essa filosofia, desde que continue a existir a possibilidade de instalar sem GUI, acho muito bem que exista um instalador gráfico. E vai existir.

 

Acho que o objectivo final é que a distribuição seja abranjente, por isso é que defende que deveria existir essa opção. Da mesma forma que existem pacotes binários... só compila quem quer...

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

Gentoo é uma meta-distro. Aliás a única que conheço. Portanto, sua instalação deve ser flexível. Não me importo com métodos gráficos de instalação, desde que não sejam oficiais.

Outra coisa, eu acho um absurdo dar suporte à questões que são respondidas no handbook. RTFM não machuca.

E quanto à temer usar um toolkit específico, acho que seria inevitável. Afinal de contas, o LiveCD usa Bash e não Zsh, ou seja, é necessário fazer escolhas.

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> E quanto à temer usar um toolkit específico, acho que seria inevitável. Afinal de contas, o LiveCD usa Bash e não Zsh, ou seja, é necessário fazer escolhas.

 

Pois é, mas acho que o que ocorre é que tentam minimizar ao máximo essas escolhas que eles fazem pelo usuário.

Se tivessem 5 linhas de comando pra escolher, opção entre interface gráfica, +5 toolkit, +3 servidores gráficos pra instalação gráfica... acho que a instalação se tornaria uma porcaria pois o usuário teria que que além de instalar o Gentoo configurar a instalação  :Razz: 

Eu prefiro a instalação do modo que ela é, edito os arquivos com meu editor de texto preferido, configuro meu kernel com o gconfig, particiono com o mkdir por escolha  :Very Happy: (não confio em particionadores gráficos).

Acho que a instalação do modo que ela é dá bastante flexibilidade ao usuário, uma instalação gráfica dificilmente daria.

Se for ter um instalador gráfico que seja opcional, e gostaria que pudesse rodar ele numa distro qualquer(pode ser Gentoo) pra fazer a instalação em uma partição secundária ou outro HD, ajudaria bastanta a "encurtar" as coisas, prinipalmente relacionada à banda de download, problemas com drivers de modens e ajudaria os usuários a não se estressarem com a instalação que dependendo do caso pode ser demorada demais.

----------

## dafaca

Quando disse que era contra, imaginei que o tal instalador gráfico seria o padrão. Por isto fui tão incisivo.   :Wink: 

Mas se for uma opção a mais, então pra mim tudo bem. Desde que eu possa continuar a instalar na boa e velha linha de comando.

----------

## GothicKnight

Uma boa parte do que sei sobre linux e o que vai por debaixo do capô foi a instalar o gentoo. Eu, o manual, a linha de comandos e um cafésito.

  A ideia de introduzir a opção de um instalador gráfico deverá ser nada mais do que mais uma opção de download, tal como as stages.

  A cada dia que passa as pessoas ficam mais comodistas, e dentro em pouco  esqueçem-se que em tempos tudo começou na linha de comandos...

----------

## meetra

acho ke o interface gráfico devia estar em segundo plano. o installer propriamente dito eh ke tem de ser mto bom.

pelo ke li, o installer pode funcionar interactivamente ou via ficheiro de configuração (auto).

e se for misto? deixar ao criterio do user poder modificar 1 ou 2 opções durante uma instalação auto e nós definirmos os valores para essas opções?

acho mais importante a flexibilidade do programa ke a apresentação. por isso é ke o portage é komo é... e toda a gente gosta dele.

----------

## r00tzz

não por nada, mas se o cara fizer a instalação a partir do stage3, instalar uns binários mínimos, X e uma interface gráfica qualquer, e um progrma tipo portwhole ou outra coisa parecida e pronto, um instalador gráfico!!

mas um instalador gráfico (ou um simples script) para fazer partições, editar os arquivos básicos, selecionar o que eu quero instalar e iniciar a instalação propriamente dita, não seria de todo mal, já que sou muuuuito preguiçoso  :Laughing:  !!

----------

## malloc

Eu pessoalmente acho q um installer tipo o do debian-sarge/ubuntu so e bom. Para quem ja instalou o gentoo tantas vezes sabe que é uma estopada daquelas a antiga. Se der para escolher as USE flags a nossa escolha acho q so e positivo

----------

## To

As maiores distribuições têm a opção de instalar por modo gráfico ou por texto. Eu vejo a questão assim.. não estejam à espera q eu me ponha ao lado de um de vocês com uma arma a obrigar-vos a fazer a instalação gráfica  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 Tó

----------

## Operador Nabla

Pra mim, qualquer iniciativa que torne a instalação do Gentoo menos cansativa (mas sem exageros) é bem-vinda.

E já que vocês mencionaram o termo "meta-distribuição", deixem-me perguntar algo: o que exatamente significa dizer que o Gentoo é uma "meta-distribuição", em contraste com as "distribuições" comuns?

----------

## nafre

"O Gentoo Linux (www.gentoo.org) uma distribuição Linux que tem como atributos principais o enfoque na rapidez e flexibilidade. Do ponto de vista do usuário pode ser encarada como um "esqueleto" de uma distribuição Linux, fornecendo as ferramentas básicas para que o sistema fique de acordo com os gostos do usuário (e principalmente este fato, aliado com o enfoque na otimização dos pacotes, foi um fator decisivo na escolha do Gentoo Linux como minha distribuição)."

faço destas palavras as minhas  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Como qualquer outro projeto Open Source, se não existe interesse não existe software. Se quiserem fazer um instalador gráfico oficial, se seguirem-se o trecho da "filosofia" que você citou, talvez não esteja errado. Mas do meu ponto de vista e do de muita gente, isso só vai trazer ricers. Não sei quanto à vocês, mas eu não dou mais suporte aqui no fórum se isso acontecer.

----------

## AngusYoung

Eu não vejo problema algum desde que isso não afete as escolhas possíveis durante a instalação e desde que se possa continuar fazendo a instalação do método antigo.

----------

## Mythos

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Eu não vejo problema algum desde que isso não afete as escolhas possíveis durante a instalação e desde que se possa continuar fazendo a instalação do método antigo.

 

E como é que estão as coisas Gento /BSD ? Já existe algum live cd ? e bastante suporte ? ou ainda está tudo muito underground ?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> E como é que estão as coisas Gento /BSD ? Já existe algum live cd ? e bastante suporte ? ou ainda está tudo muito underground ?

 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~angusyoung/docs/development/packages/todo.txt

Crie uma outra thread se for mudar de assunto.

----------

